# 2nd Annual Spring Kick Off Party MARCH 19th



## Splittine

This party will be just North of the Pace area, Chad Cooper has offered up his place again this year. Last year we had between 150-200 people show up and a great time was had by all. Chad has 25 acres and a beautiful 5000 sp ft studio he is willing to let us use. All we need to do is bring the food, drinks and all the plates, forks, knives etc. We had some great donations last year of food and would like to do the same this year. We will try to do a fish fry and a low country boil but need people to commit to bring fish and the makings for the boil.

Chad is also working on the skeet shoot like we had last year for the kids. Adults may shoot as well but they will not be allowed to consume alcohol for obvious reason before shooting. This is a very reasonable request.

Its BYOB, bring what you want to drink. We didnt have anyone get out of line last year and would like to keep it that way this year. I bought a keg last year, I will throw in on one if there are people wanting to buy one.

*There will be a raffle fundraiser for Jimmy (FishingMedic's) to help with his medical bills. Jimmy is going through Chemo as most of you know, this will help out with his medical bills and exspenses. If you have any questions on donantions of money or raffle items or even ideas please shoot a PM to Corrinas2 or Gentle Wolf.*



*This party is for everyone and is kid friendly. Bring you family, friends, neighbors, etc.*

Date coming soon.

*Things we need:*

*Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.*

*Hot Spots B&T-Cooking Oil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Fish Fy*

*HisName- Pot O Chili*

*Biller48-Civiche*

*Lougarou-Keg*

*Corn, taters, mushrooms, sausage, jalopenos, etc for low boil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar*

*Tables, chairs*

*Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)*

*Grill*

*Burger, hotdogs and buns for each*

*Appetizers*

*Desserts*

*Chips, crackers, etc*

*Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc*

*Lots of Ice*

*3-55 gal drums for trash*

*Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc*

*Drinks, cokes, water*

*Carboard trays for cooked fish*

*Finger Foods*

*DJ for some music*

*Hot Spots B&T- Keg*


*Zagbys (Stuart H Brown)- Plates, forks/knives, napkins, cups, salt/pepper, cole slaw, tea, wings/fingers, a commercial fryer, coupons for food & shirt/hat for raffle*



*Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.* 


Cross Escambia bay on HWY 90 heading East

Take left at 1st light next to McDonalds on Woodbine Rd.

Go 5 miles and continue straight through the light.

At that point the rd changes to Chumuckla Hwy.

Continue another 5 miles till you pass the soccer complex on left.

After passing the soccer complex go another mile and a half and take the next left on Ten Mile Rd.

Go 1 mile to the third rd on right. Turn on Marion Way 

Take left at stop sign and come down to the first building on left. CAN'T MISS IT !!!!
​


----------



## steve-o

Splittine said:


> This party will be just North of the Pace area, Chad Cooper has offered up his place again this year. Last year we had between 150-200 people show up and a great time was had by all. Chad has 25 acres and a beautiful 5000 acre studio he is willing to let us use. All we need to do is bring the food, drinks and all the plates, forks, knives etc. We had some great donations last year of food and would like to do the same this year. We will try to do a fish fry and a low country boil but need people to commit to bring fish and the makings for the boil.
> 
> Chad is also working on the skeet shoot like we had last year for the kids. Adults may shoot as well but they will not be allowed to consume alcohol for obvious reason before shooting. This is a very reasonable request.
> 
> Its BYOB, bring what you want to drink. We didnt have anyone get out of line last year and would like to keep it that way this year. I bought a keg last year, I will throw in on one if there are people wanting to buy one.
> 
> *This party is for everyone and is kid friendly. Bring you family, friends, neighbors, etc.*
> 
> Date coming soon.
> 
> *Things we need:*
> 
> *Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.*
> 
> *Cooking Oil*
> 
> *Fish Fy*
> 
> *Corn, taters, mushrooms, sausage, jalopenos, etc for low boil*
> 
> *Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar*
> 
> *Tables, chairs*
> 
> *Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)*
> 
> *Grill*
> 
> *Burger, hotdogs and buns for each*
> 
> *Appetizers*
> 
> *Desserts*
> 
> *Paper plates, plastic forks, knifes, spoons, cups*
> 
> *Chips, crackers, etc*
> 
> *Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc*
> 
> *Lots of Ice*
> 
> *3-55 gal drums for trash*
> 
> *Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc*
> 
> *Drinks, cokes, water*
> 
> *Carboard trays for cooked fish*
> 
> *Finger Foods*
> 
> *DJ for some music*
> 
> 
> 
> *Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.* ​


 sounds like a good time for sure, ,


----------



## corrinas2

Guys we are doing another raffle fundraiser this year at the spring fling.. like we did last year for chandler...This year it is again to help out one of our own... Jimmie (fishingmedic) who is battling stage 4 colon cancer.... we all know cancer isnt cheap.. Gentlewolf and I are working together to try and get donations for the raffle.... if anyone has any leads on who to ask,, or any other suggestions feel free to let either one of us know..... if you have something you would like to donate... ie a custom rod, a fishing trip, hotel stay, gift certificate from your place of work or business.. please let us know.. we dont have alot of time to get this together.. so all the help we could get would be appreciated... thanks all


----------



## lingfisher1

Chase and Corrina you know I will help in anyway possible. Just let me know what you need from me. Chase you have my number and Corrina I will pm it to and Gentle Wolf. If we start the cooking early like we did last year I will do a deer ham on the smoker.


----------



## Splittine

That would be great Ryan, Im thinking about throwing a turkey on the BGE.


----------



## Splittine

Just left Chads place and it looks like the only weekend we can do this is March 19th. Hope all can make it out and hope to have a turn out as good as last year.


----------



## HisName

I can bring what is needed . 

but I make a Mean Chili and can bring a pot full

I start with Ground Chuck only from Winn Dixie and cook it on the grill with hard wood burger form before I break it down and use Rotel in my special Chili Sauce.

not too hot but smokey open fire tasting

Believe me , my wife did not marry me for my looks !:thumbsup:


----------



## Splittine

HisName said:


> I can bring what is needed .
> 
> but I make a Mean Chili and can bring a pot full
> 
> I start with Ground Chuck only from Winn Dixie and cook it on the grill with hard wood burger form before I break it down and use Rotel in my special Chili Sauce.
> 
> not too hot but smokey open fire tasting
> 
> Believe me , my wife did not marry me for my looks !:thumbsup:


Chili will work. Ill put you down.:thumbup:


----------



## Biller48

Chase, count me in. I will bring a big ole jug of ceviche again:thumbup: and as much ice as i can hall. I will make two jugs if you think we can auction one for the charity event??


----------



## lingfisher1

Biller48 said:


> Chase, count me in. I will bring a big ole jug of ceviche again:thumbup: and as much ice as i can hall. I will make two jugs if you think we can auction one for the charity event??


If it is as good as you made last year you could damn sure auction that off. Good stuff!!!!!
Look forward to seeing everyone again.


----------



## Biller48

lingfisher1 said:


> If it is as good as you made last year you could damn sure auction that off. Good stuff!!!!!
> Look forward to seeing everyone again.


Looking foward to keeping the keg pumping good with you again.:thumbup:


----------



## Splittine

Biller48 said:


> Chase, count me in. I will bring a big ole jug of ceviche again:thumbup: and as much ice as i can hall. I will make two jugs if you think we can auction one for the charity event??


That would be awesome, I have been craving that stuff since the last party.


----------



## Splittine

http://www.gulfcoastfishingconnecti...ts/5663-2nd-annual-spring-kick-off-party.html


----------



## Splittine

Looking like its coming together.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

A copy of Corrinas post:



Ok folks finally getting a second to breath... so figured i would update everyone on the fundraiser part of teh spring fling... Alot of members have helped me out.... We have had several BIG items that gentlewolf and I think would be better to auction off so that is what we are going to do....

BIG Items
Tuna Trip given to us by Woody,
Dive Charter, your choice where, given to us by DKdiver (Dalton)
2 night stay at suite on beach, given to us by Lougarou (mike)
Mussleloader Replica, given to us by Oldflathead (Tom)


Kenny Mann Emerald Coast Marine LLC.

Fred Villamor Pitstop Deli Gift Certificate

Steve Graham Dizzy Lizzy Tackle 2 $25 Gift Certificates

Lane Guess Jewelry Pieces of hand made Jewelry

Chase Panhandle Shooting Sport $25 Gift Certificate

Kelly Kelly Carpet Cleaning Carpet cleaning 3 rooms any size 

Biller48 Homemade Jug of Ceviche’

Stuart Brown Zaxby’s Certificate

I do have other items in the works just waiting on a confirmation....

also i have a keg and food from zaxby's on board for us too...thanks mike and Stuart... someone will let u 2 know what else we need...


----------



## Splittine

We are going to need some people to volunteer to help grill, fry if we have fish, and do the boil. I can take care of the boil. Lets start getting this list taken care of. I would love to have twice as many people as last year.


----------



## keperry1182

hey, i'd like to get in on this and would be willing to bring whatever is needed, i am a Marine down here on NAS and would like to come for networking reasons, i don't really know anyone here yet. Also for your raffle, i know everyone likes to get prizes but if you can't come up with any big ticket items, you can do a 50/50 raffle, whoever wins the raffle splits the pot 50/50 with the cause, and most of the time at least half of their 50% get's donated anyway, everyone in the raffle is there for the cause anyway. I make a pretty mean Gumbo and it's easy to make a lot of it. I can also put the word out down here on base, and get max participation if that's what you're looking for. And no crazy drunk jarheads i promise. also have drums for trash and an ice machine


----------



## lingfisher1

Splittine said:


> We are going to need some people to volunteer to help grill, fry if we have fish, and do the boil. I can take care of the boil. Lets start getting this list taken care of. I would love to have twice as many people as last year.


 Chase they have changed my schedule so I am trying to make sure I got hte day off. As long as I have the day off I will do any cooking needed and can also bring my grill. As soon as I get a good t go on that day I will let you know.


----------



## corrinas2

update on the fundraising part of the spring fling.....


BIG Items
Tuna Trip given to us by Woody,
Dive Charter, your choice where, given to us by DKdiver (Dalton)
2 night stay at suite on beach, given to us by Lougarou (mike)
Mussleloader Replica, given to us by Oldflathead (Tom)
2 Eight hour walk on Charters, given to us by Chris Philips

Kenny Mann Emerald Coast Marine LLC.

Fred Villamor Pitstop Deli Gift Certificate

Steve Graham Dizzy Lizzy Tackle 2 $25 Gift Certificates

Lane Guess Jewelry Pieces of hand made Jewelry

Chase Panhandle Shooting Sport $25 Gift Certificate

Kelly Kelly Carpet Cleaning Carpet cleaning 3 rooms any size 

Biller48 Homemade Jug of Ceviche’

Stuart Brown Zaxby’s Certificate

Tippy's gift certificates... so the westsides can enjoy an evening out cheaply...

Tobi Byrd a beutiful hand made metal piece of art made specially for our fundraiser....

still have more in the works too.... just awaiting confirmations..

Still in need of a auctioneer too.. anyone up for the job????

I do have other items in the works just waiting on a confirmation.... ​


----------



## Splittine

Panhandle will do $50 gift card. Working on something else as well.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

i have plenty of time on a grill and would love to be part of this cause just let me know a date and time and i will be there to help out in any way that i can guys.. thanks.. kyle


----------



## Splittine

Little over a month away, lets get this going.


----------



## Splittine

Alright who is in. Its going to be a great time, music, skeet shooting, beer drinking, great food, and awesome people.


----------



## Splittine

Bump


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

I am putting together a music playlist for the party, in case we don't have a DJ. Does anyone have any suggestions? Special requests? I have a very large music library to work with, so let me know.
Also still looking for a pa system.


----------



## thecalmbeforethestorm

ill make sure to make my ceviche and let you guys try it..


----------



## Splittine

We need a head count on who is going to be there and who is bringing what.


----------



## Redfish

Just started my new job and If i can get that day off we'll be there, My Be a Last Minute notice but I'll Try to let you know ASAP!!!


----------



## Splittine

Who is bringing what. The list is on the first post.


----------



## saltgrass

I'll be stopping by for a short time. After turkey hunting....


----------



## Splittine

Directions

Cross Escambia bay on HWY 90 heading East

Take left at 1st light next to McDonalds on Woodbine Rd.

Go 5 miles and continue straight through the light.

At that point the rd changes to Chumuckla Hwy.

Continue another 5 miles till you pass the soccer complex on left.

After passing the soccer complex go another mile and a half and take the next left on Ten Mile Rd.

Go 1 mile to the third rd on right. Turn on Marion Way 

Take left at stop sign and come down to the first building on left. CAN'T MISS IT !!!!


----------



## Splittine

Party Starts at 11am till everyone is gone. Good food, cold beer, and great company.


----------



## Splittine

*Things we need:*

*Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.*

*Splittine- Deer Sausage, Corn, Mushrooms, low boil pot and burner*

*Oldflathead- *
*1-We will be driving up from Bayou Chico and can take two more folks.*
*2-We have 3 tables, 1 outside and 2 card tables, 4 or 5 chairs*
*3-A cooker and big pot if needed*
*4-Bobbie will make some finger foods, mac & cheese or ???*
*5-a 55 gallon barrel*

*Hot Spots B&T-Cooking Oil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Fish Fy*

*Corn, taters, mushrooms, sausage, jalopenos, etc for low boil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar*

*Tables, chairs*

*Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)*

*Rocklobster Grill*

*Burger, hotdogs and buns for each*

*Jspooney* *Hog cooked by rocklobster*

*Appetizers*

*Desserts*

*Chips, crackers, etc*

*Bamagirl* *chips*

*Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc*

*Lots of Ice*

*3-55 gal drums for trash Rocklobster*

*Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc*

*fishinglane* *Side Dish*

*Drinks, cokes, water*

*Corrinas2-Carboard trays for cooked fish*

*Finger Foods*

*Reeltime* *Hummingbird Cake*

*HisName- Pot O Chili*

*Biller48-Civiche*

*Lougarou-Keg*

*Zagbys (Stuart H Brown)- Plates, forks/knives, napkins, cups, salt/pepper, cole slaw, tea, wings/fingers, a commercial fryer, coupons for food & shirt/hat for raffle*

*Gentle Wolf.. music thru laptop.. lots of music* *DJ for some music*

*Hot Spots B&T- Keg* 

*Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.* ​


----------



## Breeze Fabricators

*Date?*

Is this coming up this weekend?


----------



## Splittine

Saturday March 19th 11am till the beer is gone


----------



## eodusmc

splittine-count me in. still need taters and corn for the boil? if so how much are we lookin at and i'll take care of it. also have a huge alum pot for it with strainer. also going out in the bay this weekend and hopefully can contribute to the fish needed.


----------



## corrinas2

Edo. Yes corn taters still needed. Ill put ya on the list. And truthfully not sure on the count. Last year we had 150-200 people show. We are just now getting people to respond and let us know a head count. Looking forward to the 19th.


----------



## corrinas2

Updated noon 3/10



Splittine said:


> Things we need:
> 
> Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.
> 
> Splittine- Deer Sausage, Corn, Mushrooms, low boil pot and burner
> 
> Oldflathead-
> 1-We will be driving up from Bayou Chico and can take two more folks.
> 2-We have 3 tables, 1 outside and 2 card tables, 4 or 5 chairs
> 3-A cooker and big pot if needed
> 4-Bobbie will make some finger foods, mac & cheese or ???
> 5-a 55 gallon barrel
> 
> Hot Spots B&T-Cooking Oil
> 
> Hot Spots B&T-Fish Fy
> 
> Corn, taters, mushrooms, sausage, jalopenos, etc for low boil
> Eodmarine (pff) corn, taters
> Chase sausage, mushrooms
> 
> Hot Spots B&T-Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar
> 
> Tables, chairs
> 
> Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)
> 
> Rocklobster Grill
> 
> Burger, hotdogs and buns for each
> 
> Jspooney Hog cooked by rocklobster
> 
> Appetizers
> 
> Desserts
> Reeltime. Hummingbird cake
> 
> Chips, crackers, etc
> Rocklobster hummus and pita chips
> Bamagirl chips
> 
> Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc
> Woody smoked dip
> 
> Lots of Ice
> 
> 3-55 gal drums for trash Rocklobster
> 
> Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc
> 
> fishinglane Side Dish
> 
> Drinks, cokes, water
> 
> Corrinas2-Carboard trays for cooked fish
> 
> Finger Foods
> 
> 
> HisName- Pot O Chili
> 
> Biller48-Civiche
> 
> Lougarou-Keg
> 
> Zagbys (Stuart H Brown)- Plates, forks/knives, napkins, cups, salt/pepper, cole slaw, tea, wings/fingers, a commercial fryer, coupons for food & shirt/hat for raffle
> 
> Gentle Wolf.. music thru laptop.. lots of music DJ for some music
> 
> Hot Spots B&T- Keg
> 
> Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.


----------



## corrinas2

Here is the updated list for the spring fling fundraiser to benefit. Fishingmedic (jimmie powell) in his fight against stage 4 colon cancer 



GENTLE WOLF said:


> A copy of Corrinas post:
> 
> Ok folks finally getting a second to breath... so figured i would update everyone on the fundraiser part of teh spring fling... Alot of members have helped me out.... We have had several BIG items that gentlewolf and I think would be better to auction off so that is what we are going to do....
> 
> BIG Items
> Tuna Trip given to us by Woody,
> Dive Charter, your choice where, given to us by DKdiver (Dalton)
> 2 night stay at suite on beach, given to us by Lougarou (mike)
> Mussleloader Replica, given to us by Oldflathead (Tom)
> 2 person duck hunt in 2011 (woody)
> 2 8hour walk on chartes (chris phillips)
> 
> Raffling
> Kenny Mann Emerald Coast Marine LLC.
> 
> Fred Villamor Pitstop Deli Gift Certificate
> 
> Toby (litecathes wife) hand made plasma art piece
> 
> Steve Graham Dizzy Lizzy Tackle 2 $25 Gift Certificates
> 
> Lane Guess Jewelry Pieces of hand made Jewelry
> 
> Chase Panhandle Shooting Sport. 2 $25 Gift Certificate
> 
> Kelly Kelly Carpet Cleaning Carpet cleaning 3 rooms any size
> 
> Biller48 Homemade Jug of Ceviche’
> 
> Stuart Brown Zaxby’s 2 $25.00 Certificate with hats and shirts
> 
> ..


Hoping I didn't forget anything. If I did sorry. 

Large items will be auctioned off. 

Raffle tickets will be sold $1 each or 6 for 5. Jars will be placed in front of all items to place your raffle ticket in and one ticket will be drawn for each item. 

Yes checks and cash will be excepted 

See everyone the 19th


----------



## corrinas2

Who's joining us


----------



## corrinas2

Bump


----------



## corrinas2

*Things we need:*

*Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.*

*Splittine- Deer Sausage, Corn, Mushrooms, low boil pot and burner, Ice*

*Oldflathead- *
*1-We will be driving up from Bayou Chico and can take two more folks.*
*2-We have 3 tables, 1 outside and 2 card tables, 4 or 5 chairs*
*3-A cooker and big pot if needed*
*4-Bobbie will make some finger foods, mac & cheese or ???*
*5-a 55 gallon barrel*



*Hot Spots B&T-Cooking Oil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Fish Fy*

* jalopenos, etc for low boil*
*Splittime sausage, mushrooms*
*Eodusmc corn, taters*

*Hot Spots B&T-Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar*

*Tables, chairs*

*Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)*

*Rocklobster Grill*

*Burger, hotdogs and buns for each*

*Jspooney* *Hog cooked by rocklobster*

*Appetizers*

*Desserts*
*Reeltime* *Hummingbird Cake*


*Chips, crackers, etc*

*Bamagirl* *chips*

*Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc*
Woody smoked dip
Rocklobster hummus and pita chips
*Lots of Ice*

*3-55 gal drums for trash Rocklobster*

*Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc*

*fishinglane* *Side Dish*

*Drinks, cokes, water*

*Corrinas2-Carboard trays for cooked fish*

*Finger Foods*
*bamasam Sushi....*

*HisName- Pot O Chili*

*Biller48-Civiche*

*Lougarou-Keg*

*Zagbys (Stuart H Brown)- Plates, forks/knives, napkins, cups, salt/pepper, cole slaw, tea, wings/fingers, a commercial fryer, coupons for food & shirt/hat for raffle*

*Gentle Wolf.. music thru laptop.. lots of music* *DJ for some music*

*Hot Spots B&T- Keg* 

*Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.* 

​


----------



## Reelfun27

What time is setup time.


----------



## Splittine

Ill be there about 9 or so. Party starts at 11am.


----------



## corrinas2

4 days left till the big get together. Food, beer, music, and lots of fun


----------



## lingfisher1

Just confirmed that I will be able to be there. Corrina and Chase y'll let m know what ya need even if itis just to cook or whatever I will come early to help out.


----------



## Splittine

Great news Ryan. 

Aight guys we need corn, baby taters, jalapenos, sausage, swamp fire boil, etc for a country boil. We will probably have 2 or 3 pots going. I will pick up the stuff for one. We need others to pitch in.


----------



## Splittine

We will be introducing PFF shirts at the Spring Party this weekend. I will have a list of sizes and colors in the next day or so.


----------



## corrinas2

*Things we need:*

*Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.*

*Splittine- Deer Sausage, Corn, Mushrooms, low boil pot and burner, Ice*

*Oldflathead- *
*1-We will be driving up from Bayou Chico and can take two more folks.*
*2-We have 3 tables, 1 outside and 2 card tables, 4 or 5 chairs*
*3-A cooker and big pot if needed*
*4-Bobbie will make some finger foods, mac & cheese or ???*
*5-a 55 gallon barrel*



*Hot Spots B&T-Cooking Oil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Fish Fy*

*jalopenos, etc for low boil*
*Splittime sausage, mushrooms*
*Eodusmc corn, taters*

*Hot Spots B&T-Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar*

*Tables, chairs*

*Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)*

*Rocklobster Grill*

*Burger,hamburger buns for each*
*Corrina2 Hotdogs, and hotdog buns*

*Jspooney* *Hog cooked by rocklobster*

*Appetizers*

*Desserts*
*Reeltime* *Hummingbird Cake*


*Chips, crackers, etc*

*Bamagirl* *chips*

*Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc*
Woody smoked dip
Rocklobster hummus and pita chips
*Lots of Ice*

*3-55 gal drums for trash Rocklobster*

*Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc*

*fishinglane* *Side Dish*

*Drinks, cokes, water*

*Corrinas2-Carboard trays for cooked fish*

*Finger Foods*
*bamasam Sushi....*

*HisName- Pot O Chili*

*Biller48-Civiche*

*Lougarou-Keg*

*Zagbys (Stuart H Brown)- Plates, forks/knives, napkins, cups, salt/pepper, cole slaw, tea, wings/fingers, a commercial fryer, coupons for food & shirt/hat for raffle*

*Gentle Wolf.. music thru laptop.. lots of music* *DJ for some music*

*Hot Spots B&T- Keg* 

*Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.* 


​


----------



## Splittine

*We still need sides. And Taters, corn, shrooms, lemons, sausage, jalapenos, etc for the boil. If possible please pitch in and post up what you can bring. Party starts at 11 till we run out of food and beer. The beer is free but if you wish to drink something else its BYODrink.*
Cross Escambia bay on HWY 90 heading East

Take left at 1st light next to McDonalds on Woodbine Rd.

Go 5 miles and continue straight through the light.

At that point the rd changes to Chumuckla Hwy.

Continue another 5 miles till you pass the soccer complex on left.

After passing the soccer complex go another mile and a half and take the next left on Ten Mile Rd.

Go 1 mile to the third rd on right. Turn on Marion Way 

Take left at stop sign and come down to the first building on left. CAN'T MISS IT !!!! ​


----------



## Reelfun27

Is the skeet shooting still available for the children and how much will that cost.

I will bring some sausage and trash cans. Alvin


----------



## Splittine

Reelfun27 said:


> Is the skeet shooting still available for the children and how much will that cost.
> 
> I will bring some sausage and trash cans. Alvin


Yes and Everything at this party is free.


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

I'm wrapping up the music playlist today. Any other requests/suggestions.


----------



## corrinas2

*Things we need:*

*Fish (anything will help) We had close to 80lbs last year, we need at least that amount this year.*

*Splittine- Deer Sausage, Corn, Mushrooms, low boil pot and burner, Ice*

*Oldflathead- *
*1-We will be driving up from Bayou Chico and can take two more folks.*
*2-We have 3 tables, 1 outside and 2 card tables, 4 or 5 chairs*
*3-A cooker and big pot if needed*
*4-Bobbie will make some finger foods, mac & cheese or ???*
*5-a 55 gallon barrel*



*Hot Spots B&T-Cooking Oil*

*Hot Spots B&T-Fish Fy*

*Chase, Ultralite, Gentlewolf and JJam*
*jalopenos,tateers, mushrooms,etc for low boil*
*Splittime sausage, mushrooms*
*Eodusmc corn, taters*
Reelfun Sausage
Bamasam Sausage

*Hot Spots B&T-Mustard, Ketchup, Mayo, Tartar*

*Tables, chairs*
Pompnewbie 3 chairs
and 2 large folding tables
*Fish Cooker (large or multiple smaller ones)*
Zaxbys bringing over fryer friday for us to use..
*Rocklobster Grill*

*Corrinas2 Burger, and hamburger buns *
Corrinas2 hotdogs and buns
*Jspooney* *Hog cooked by rocklobster*

*Appetizers*
Chopped liver Fruit

*Desserts*
*Reeltime* *Hummingbird Cake*
rocklobster Brownies

*Chips, crackers, etc*
pompnewbie..... 1 Gal sliced jalapenos

*Bamagirl* *chips*

*Dips- Tuna, Smoked Fish, French Onion, etc*
Woody smoked dip
Rocklobster hummus and pita chips
*Lots of Ice*
Chase
*3-55 gal drums for trash Rocklobster*

*Side- tater salad, pasta salad, mac-n-cheese, BBQ beans, etc*

*fishinglane* *baked beans*
dale tater salad
Chopped liver mac salad

*Drinks, cokes, water*
splittime water
corrinas2 Water

*Corrinas2-Carboard trays for cooked fish*

*Finger Foods*
*bamasam Sushi....*

*HisName- Pot O Chili*

*Lougarou-Keg*

*Zagbys (Stuart H Brown)- Plates, forks/knives, napkins, cups, salt/pepper, cole slaw, tea, wings/fingers, a commercial fryer, coupons for food & shirt/hat for raffle*

*Gentle Wolf.. music thru laptop.. lots of music* *DJ for some music*
*JJam a PA system*

*Hot Spots B&T- Keg* 

*Please let us know what you can bring and Ill put your name next to it. I will post the date next week once we have everything worked out. Any questions feel free to chime in.* 


dont forget your lawn chair or blanket to sit on​


----------



## Ardiemus

What time does it start ?


----------



## corrinas2

Starts at 11 until beer and food is gone


----------



## Splittine

See y'all tomorrow


----------



## Splittine

Part Starts at 11am



Splittine said:


> *We still need sides. And Taters, corn, shrooms, lemons, sausage, jalapenos, etc for the boil. If possible please pitch in and post up what you can bring. Party starts at 11 till we run out of food and beer. The beer is free but if you wish to drink something else its BYODrink.*
> Cross Escambia bay on HWY 90 heading East
> 
> Take left at 1st light next to McDonalds on Woodbine Rd.
> 
> Go 5 miles and continue straight through the light.
> 
> At that point the rd changes to Chumuckla Hwy.
> 
> Continue another 5 miles till you pass the soccer complex on left.
> 
> After passing the soccer complex go another mile and a half and take the next left on Ten Mile Rd.
> 
> Go 1 mile to the third rd on right. Turn on Marion Way
> 
> Take left at stop sign and come down to the first building on left. CAN'T MISS IT !!!! ​


----------



## Splittine

One Thing I haven't stressed but need to. If you drink one beer you will not be able to touch a gun. We had no problem with this last year and don't expect any problem this year but this is no exception and will not be tolerated.


----------



## Splittine

Today is the day


----------



## Ardiemus

Is it too late to head over there?


----------



## corrinas2

Nope. Come on down


----------



## boatbitch

_So... Bamagirl... Missed you today !! where were you ?? _

_BB_


----------



## BananaTom

boatbitch said:


> _BB_


*Miss BB Melissa, go girl!*

*Did I spell it right?*


----------



## GENTLE WOLF

Thanks to everyone that showed up. I'm goin to bed, I'll post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Chad Cooper

I found something yellow at my shop that you will be missing !!!!!!! Call me if it's yours !!

994-2339


----------



## rocklobster

Chad, is it o.k. for dk to pick up the trailer Tuesday? Thanks, Michele


----------



## boatbitch

BananaTom said:


> *Miss BB Melissa, go girl!*
> 
> *Did I spell it right?*


_Banana Tom,_

_You got me  And btw, Genevieve attempted to convince me last night she could finish up the leftover brownie (delicious, rocklobster, thank you) because you told her it was hers, and it was ok.. _


_Thanks again for all your help  _

_BB_


----------



## Splittine

rocklobster said:


> Chad, is it o.k. for dk to pick up the trailer Tuesday? Thanks, Michele


Tuesday will be fine.


----------



## fishn4real

Sooo, where are the pics?


----------

